
A Sustainable Food System Starts with Packaging - zume
https://zume.com/a-sustainable-food-system-starts-with-packaging/
======
xhgdvjky
This BBC article brought up point on the topic that I wouldn't have thought
of:

How to solve the plastic packaging paradox
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47161379](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47161379)

tldr: there are environment arguments _for_ plastic wrap (besides just cost).
An ideal solution would keep these advantages.

\-----------

It also seems like packaging is broader than sustainable food. And that
packaging can be used less or avoided by buying less processed food and more
local food.

